
What do you want from a gay dating platform? - werber
I’m frankly tired of the current options and want to build something new. I’m gay, middle aged and want to make something better. If you have any ideas I’d love to hear them. I think this should go without saying, but, i want to build something inclusive of all people who identify as male but still be centered on the specific needs of men seeking men. I don’t want to build a tinder or grinder clone, but nothing has ever worked for me finding the “one”. Obviously, this is selfishly motivated but i Think that is a good motivator.
======
drannex
Primarily, if you want to build a proper dating platform it needs to steer
clear of the pitfalls of short meetups.

As someone who is gay, and hates the current ecosystem, I could see great
value in a location (and/or) interest forums. Somewhere thats gay-focused but
community based, with the intention of meeting other like minded people.

